#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Instrumentation & Control >  >  >  Plantwide Dynamic Simulators in Chemical Processing and Control

## walid

salam alaykom, please I really need this book, Plantwide Dynamic Simulators in Chemical Processing and Control



**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: Plantwide Dynamic Simulators in Chemical Processing and Control

----------


## bigbrother

Please, I do need this book too, it is very important for a process design project

----------


## bugmenot1

ed2k://|file|Plantwide%20Process%20Control%20-%20W.%20Luyben,%20B.%20Tyreus,%20M.%20Luyben%20(Mc  Graw-Hill,%201999)%20WW.pdf|16370224|3DD7E692C45E950FD2  6E49DB1EA306EC|/

----------


## bigbrother

Thank you very much bugmenot, but I'm afraid I don't know how to use this link you posted. Would you please tell me how I can get it?

----------


## bugmenot1

1) download  the file eMule0.49c-Installer.exe   from
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

2)install it

3)copi ed2k address  from this page 

( attention! no spaces between characters ; correct 
from ben%20(Mc Graw-Hill  to ben%20(McGraw-Hill 
and from 50FD2 6E49DB to 50FD26E49DB ) 


4) paste ed2k address in ....emule...tools...paste link ed2k.... 


5)connect kad or server to ed2k link

----------


## bugmenot1

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## bigbrother

Thanks again my friend, I will download it from RS right now.

But I am going to start using this ed2k links. First of all, does it have to be downloaded using eMule? or any other p2p client would do it as well. Or maybe something like u******* or ares?

----------


## bugmenot1

u*******    use    xxxxxxxxxxxxxx.*******
eMule    use    ed2k://|file|xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
to know  ed2k address visit
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
or
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
or
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## raju_chemical

thanks....but we need plant wide dynamic simulation...but link given is for plantwide process control....both r different books.

----------


## nhan

They are identical, just the names 'dynamic simulation' and 'plantwide process control' make you confuse

----------


## raju_chemical

no frnd....both books are different...just look inside book(using amazon or google books)....plantwide dynamic simulation books..contains lot of information about ..working in hysys...but in plantwide book   content is different..

----------


## bigbrother

raju's right. I've seen both books and they are indeed different.

----------


## raju_chemical

yaa..i am searching this book for long time..i could not get it...it is nice book for learning


simulation using hysys or aspen...so if any one has this book ..pl upload itSee More: Plantwide Dynamic Simulators in Chemical Processing and Control

----------


## raju_chemical

yaa..i am searching this book for long time..i could not get it...it is nice book for learning
simulation using hysys or aspen...so if any one has this book ..pl upload it

----------


## suresh72kumar

Dear Friends,
Any progress on getting the 'Plantwide Dynamic Simulators in Chemical Processing and Control'. The thread is not complete....
suresh

----------


## bigbrother

No progress around here, sorry

----------


## Ghilzai

Does anyone have Plantwide Process Control by Kelvin T. Erickson & John L. Hedrick

----------


## suresh72kumar

Hi,
I found the following book in gigapedia.org.
You can download books, but you need to register yourself first.
suresh

	Plantwide Process Control
William L. Luyben, Bjorn D. Tyreus, Michael L. Luyben

----------


## Shahpolymers

Acrylonitrile Butadiene Styrene, Polyurethane (PU)  Bangalore.
Shah polymers - The firm is engaged in the business of Developing and Marketing engineering plastics, ABS, Poly acetyl, PU, Commodity plastics, advertising materials.

----------


## reclatis

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## XenaviX

thank you for sharing,,,,,

----------


## 970502

Dear All,

Request if someone can re-upload this book "Plantwide Dynamic Simulators in Chemical Processing & Control" by William Luyben. Many thanks in advance.

----------


## 970502

Dear All,

Request if someone can re-upload this book "Plantwide Dynamic Simulators in Chemical Processing & Control" by William Luyben. Many thanks in advance.

----------


## txq_txq

please, upload again!!!

----------


## Muhammad Hani

Can anybody upload this book again ???

See More: Plantwide Dynamic Simulators in Chemical Processing and Control

----------


## ameer

thanks

----------


## reclatis

Upload **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Thanh Phan

Dear friends,

Can you share download link again ?

----------


## yogacruise

Pls share it

----------


## ustav

Somebody has this book* please share

----------

